# "Bean in Dingle" on the Ring of Kerry, Rep. of Ireland



## Dieter (Jul 1, 2017)

After four days on the Ring of Kerry, having endured numerous mediocre coffees (and, to be fair, some outstanding seafood chowder), my wife and I unexpectedly stumbled into coffee heaven..."Bean in Dingle" ( http://www.beanindingle.com)! Clearly made using their own expertly and freshly roasted beans, the noble brew restored our faith in Irish coffee culture!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Dieter said:


> After four days on the Ring of Kerry, having endured numerous mediocre coffees (and, to be fair, some outstanding seafood chowder), my wife and I unexpectedly stumbled into coffee heaven..."Bean in Dingle" ( http://www.beanindingle.com)! Clearly made using their own expertly and freshly roasted beans, the noble brew restored our faith in Irish coffee culture!


Haven't been over to the Ring of Kerry in years. Does Fungie still live in Dingle bay?


----------



## Dieter (Jul 1, 2017)

Fungie was alive and leaping well and still the resident attraction of the bay as we were able to witness with our own eyes!


----------

